# September 2011 photo thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2011)

Is this just to post images to in September or do the images have to have been taken in Sep?


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 2, 2011)

The Bandstand, Clapham Common
Links to full 360° panorama at 360 Cities.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 2, 2011)

Taken with a Russian Helios-44 f2 58mm Lens on Olympus E420 DSLR body.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2011)

Another classic Carl Zeiss Flektogon 35mm f2.4 Lens dating from 1960's & Olympus E420 DSLR.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Is this just to post images to in September or do the images have to have been taken in Sep?


They are meant to be images taken in September. You can post other images in a thread of your own or create a title and invite people to post on the same topic. Some people have been known to post an image from late in a previous month but only processed early in the current month though - the devils.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 3, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They are meant to be images taken in September. You can post other images in a thread of your own or create a title and invite people to post on the same topic. Some people have been known to post an image from late in a previous month but only processed early in the current month though - the devils.



I go through phases of taking a lot of photos and then another phase of processing a lot ... At the moment I am processing.. finally got a hard disk large enough to house all my photos in one place .. great ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Is this just to post images to in September or do the images have to have been taken in Sep?



No. It's September's catch-all photo thread.

I started these threads way back when, so - it's my rules. 

Back whenever, all there was was the 'post a photo for the U75 critics' or whatever it's called. The idea behind these threads was to create a place for people to just show off their photos, not because they wanted a critique; but just because they wanted to show them off.

The fewer rules the better imo.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No. It's September's catch-all photo thread.
> I started these threads way back when, so - it's my rules.



You say "catch all" so do you mean I can post any dated image?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I go through phases of taking a lot of photos and then another phase of processing a lot ... At the moment I am processing.. finally got a hard disk large enough to house all my photos in one place .. great ...



Feel free to put up photos taken whenever.

The whole idea of this thread is you can do whatever you want in terms of posting photos. No permission is needed, and no criticism will be forthcoming.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> You say "catch all" so do you mean I can post any dated image?



You mean with those little dates on them? Kind of detracts from the cleanliness of the image imo.


----------



## moon (Sep 3, 2011)

Lea Valley riverside, East London


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 4, 2011)

Posted on the Aug thread yesterday - doh!

Some portraits from Varabnasi, shot with LX3.

Sadhu


Man


Sister & Brother


Boy


Pilgrims


Woman


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Feel free to put up photos taken whenever.



Still good if the photo was taken in September? - 1964?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Still good if the photo was taken in September? - 1964?



Why not?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Why not?



This has always been a good thread as it covers what you are doing at a particular moment. I some times take months to develop a film and then post them here


----------



## Kippa (Sep 4, 2011)

Here are two photos I took at Preston railway station.  I was on a day trip to Liverpool.  On the way back home to Blackpool the train stopped at Preston Railway Station as there was a fuckup with the signal line lights.  As a result we had to change trains.  This gave me time to take a few photos of Preston Railway Station.


----------



## Forkboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Some more band work I've done recently:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2011)

Carl Zeiss Flektogon 35mm f2.4 Lens dating from 1960's & Olympus E420 DSLR.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> This has always been a good thread as it covers what you are doing at a particular moment. I some times take months to develop a film and then post them here



You and I both tend to put up what we're doing at the moment. But that's just what we've chosen to do. There's no hard and fast rule about what can be posted.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 5, 2011)

Droppin Science | September


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Sep 5, 2011)

Take 2:






Gothic


----------



## Maggot (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2011)

Compact cameras are not a modern thing. This is a Buster Brown Model B c1894. It is a folding medium format 120 roll film Camera.










I think this is a Voigtlander Inos dating from the mid 1920's. Any information on these two cameras would be useful?






Just found this photo I took with the Voigtlander.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kippa (Sep 6, 2011)

Taken from Liverpool Anglican Cathedral Lady Chapel.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 6, 2011)

More protraits, taken over the last couple of days.

Brothers


Dhobi Wallah


Escape


Sadarji


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2011)

Taken yesterday lunchtime


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 7, 2011)

A couple from the Dorset County Show:


----------



## Kippa (Sep 7, 2011)

Stowpirate I love the photo with the arches in the ruins.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2011)

Kippa said:


> Stowpirate I love the photo with the arches in the ruins.



They are from Orford Church Yard Suffolk.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2011)

A Family Snap


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2011)

Training wheels


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 9, 2011)

Weltweit I love the 'Family Snap' picture. The 'Training Wheels' one is not bad either. It has echoes of a picture in Edward Steichen' s Family of Man exhibition by a photographer whose name I have forgotten. Two young children holding hands walking along a path in a garden. It is called something like 'Paradise Garden'. Curse my fading memory.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Weltweit I love the 'Family Snap' picture. The 'Traing Wheels' one is not bad either. I has echoes of a picture by Edward Weston.



Thanks Hocus Eye, glad you like. I sat for about an hour, on a riverbank in a patch of nettles, to get the "Family Snap"


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry I got that wrong, it is a picture by W Eugene Smith called 'A walk in the Paradise Garden'. It was in the famous exhibition called "Family of Man" organised by Steichen after WW2. Yes, that is how it is done with animals and birds, lots of waiting around for ages, crouched with camera at the ready.

Here is a link to the Walk in the Paradise Garden:-

http://i12bent.tumblr.com/post/308277964/w-eugene-smith-a-walk-to-paradise-garden-1946


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 9, 2011)

A late 1930's Balda Baldax. That is a ringset Compur shutter.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 9, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> A late 1930's Balda Baldax. That is a ringset Compur shutter.



These photos of old cameras are doing things to me. Especially the Voigtlanders, but then I have a Vito fetish...
I bought an Ensign Selfix 420, a Coronet Rapide and a Coronet Ambassador yesterday. Can't wait to put some rolls of film through them rather than just nursing them affectionately...


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 9, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> These photos of old cameras are doing things to me. Especially the Voigtlanders, but then I have a Vito fetish...
> I bought an Ensign Selfix 420, a Coronet Rapide and a Coronet Ambassador yesterday. Can't wait to put some rolls of film through them rather than just nursing them affectionately...



The Ensign Selfix 420 should be interesting to use.






Vito fetish... I think you are probably into the earlier Vito folding version 

http://www.mattdentonphoto.com/cameras/vito_ii.html


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 9, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> The Ensign Selfix 420 should be interesting to use.
> 
> Vito fetish... I think you are probably into the earlier Vito folding version
> 
> http://www.mattdentonphoto.com/cameras/vito_ii.html



Yes, looking forward to testing it out. Oh, I love the Vito rangefinders too, I'm always using my CL..


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 10, 2011)

Sifnos, Greece


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 12, 2011)

Pool of London Dusk by cybertect, on Flickr




HMS Belfast and Brasil by cybertect, on Flickr




More London Place by cybertect, on Flickr




The Shard from Sumner Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2011)

Cardiff Castle


----------



## cybertect (Sep 12, 2011)

Is that from the Pearl Tower?

Ah, they've renamed it the Capital Tower in my absence.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah, thats the one.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 12, 2011)

Some shots from Sifnos, Greece.

1.


2.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 12, 2011)

Milos, Greece

1. Klima


2. Klima II


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 12, 2011)

really like those shots Cybertect - what camera do you use?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 12, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Milos, Greece
> 
> 1. Klima
> View attachment 13354
> ...


Great colours. Did you use a filter to get them so vivid?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 12, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Great colours. Did you use a filter to get them so vivid?



Just manual setting on the LX3 with little touch up using 'enhance' function on the pc.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 12, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> really like those shots Cybertect - what camera do you use?



Ta.

The second one (HMS Belfast) was a Micro 4/3 Panasonic G2 with an early 1970s Canon FD 135mm lens.

The rest were taken with my 5D and a 17-40mm f/4L.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

stowpirate, just how many cameras do you actually posses  ?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Tankus said:


>



Hi Tankus,

Just what is that - that you photographed? It is very beautiful.
All I can think of is oil on water perhaps lit cleverly but I am probably wrong.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2011)

weltweit said:


> stowpirate, just how many cameras do you actually posses  ?



It was at one point approx. 3000 

Not so many now maybe less than 100


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
 Like this one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)

This is George who at a little over 80 is about to retire as the proprietor of his Antique and Secondhand shop called _The Attic._



















The shop is for sale and so is the entire stock. He has stayed in business so long
because he likes working and the money is paying for his nieces to go to college.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)

The outside of George's secondhand shop


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)

Farewell George.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Great stuff Hocus Eye, George sure has an emporium


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Hi Tankus,
> 
> Just what is that - that you photographed? It is very beautiful.
> All I can think of is oil on water perhaps lit cleverly but I am probably wrong.



Olive Oil ,soap and water in a metal bowl ,lit from the side by a blue LED through a rainbow coloured plastic slinky ,

the slinkys in the first shot , blue LED from above in the second , white LED from above in the third , and slinky lit in the last two used it like a lamp from the side , and taken from an angle ...bit more blue LED on the last one ,
...................you can see the slinky being reflected in the big bubble

...... I was after interference colours like you get in soap and oil , but I failed dismally ....but I guess I faked it somewhat with the slinky....

Canons got a live view when plugged into a PC , It pops the mirror up , and allows full remote access from the PC to the camera ....so I was playing around with EV's, F stops and exposure time, quite interesting to see what came out ...and there was crap all on TV innit ....so how bored was I









Its sitting on an LED light


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you guess what these are: 



and this one :


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2011)

edit ,,,really like the top one ,,,, lights in the distance outside and the camera deliberately shook ...dunno .... car lights ? with indicator

...snap (ish ) my very first camera ....fully tricked out with a split image range finder, light sensor and a clockwork delay timer .......


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Tankus said:


> edit ,,,really like the top one ,,,, lights in the distance outside and the camera deliberately shook ...dunno .... car lights ? with indicator



Quite close, it is car lights at night - with a twist which I am going to keep secret if you don't mind.
The second one is reflections on a CD.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2011)

water on the lens? twist ? ...it was raining in the evening ?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Tankus said:


> water on the lens? twist ? ...it was raining in the evening ?



Yes, darn it  it has to do with water - and playing with the focus point ...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2011)

Some quality here this month already.

Gonna get my DigiMicroscope out later and explore cheap imported Chinese goodies.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Gonna get my DigiMicroscope out later and explore cheap imported Chinese goodies.



No more magnified pubic hairs please stanley!!


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Yes, darn it  it has to do with water - and playing with the focus point ...


arf ... I'm short sighted and wear glasses ....Thats what the world looks like to  me  like when it rains


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Tankus said:


> arf ... I'm short sighted and wear glasses ....Thats what the world looks like to me like when it rains



Me too  that was one of my very favourite pics from the year when I took it


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 13, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



Now THAT'S pure horny!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Like this one


Ta 

The original was a bit rubbish but I'm quite pleased with this HDR version, it's not too obvious


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying a bit of DigiMicroscope digital, visual feedback. Sticking microscope against my laptop LCD in a darkroom with the webcam on and striking my lighter.

My theory is that it will work, but will it fuck my microscope sensor and my screen?

Will anyone here help fund recovery costs if all goes wrong?

Are you glad people like me aren't put in charge of nuclear power stations?


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 13, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Farewell George.



Wonderful! I'd love to rummage through those cameras on the shelf!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Will anyone here help fund recovery costs if all goes wrong?



What you mean if you burn your fingers ?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm thinking about trying a bit of DigiMicroscope digital, visual feedback. Sticking microscope against my laptop LCD in a darkroom with the webcam on and striking my lighter.



I did it years ago (like 1987 or so) with a VHS video camera and TV, with no ill-effects.

Pretty cool once you get the feedback going.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I did it years ago (like 1987 or so) with a VHS video camera and TV, with no ill-effects.
> 
> Pretty cool once you get the feedback going.



I fucked our telly when I was about 12 doing this. I saw it done on some OU programme I think. Managed never to get caught, or admit it. Just had to watch a TV with wobbly colours and lots of yellow for the next few years until my dad finally had enough of watching yellow faced Newsnight presenters.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2011)

Some textures found on the way to work this morning.

Books I used to read on photography when I was very much younger had lots of pictures like this




Sun-Setts by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


It's the nuclear waste train!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2011)

Great sunlight this evening




The Shard: Backpack backlit by cybertect, on Flickr




Steel silhouette by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's one I rather liked:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-shard-comes-under-close-scrutiny-from-southwark-cathedral/


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 15, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> Now THAT'S pure horny!!



I'm currently on a Greek Island, surrounded by the med - fresh fish is (avg) 70e a KG!

(there should be a fish picture here!)


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 15, 2011)

3 Ducks, Naxos


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 15, 2011)

Swan, Naxos


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Swan, Naxos
> View attachment 13432



craigxcraig - that is not a swan  IIRC it is a goose 

Geese:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...030l3100l0l4070l5l4l0l1l1l0l250l520l0.2.1l3l0

Swans:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...7l73384l0l73713l5l4l0l0l0l0l287l744l0.3.1l4l0


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 15, 2011)

weltweit said:


> craigxcraig - that is not a swan  IIRC it is a goose
> 
> Geese:
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...030l3100l0l4070l5l4l0l1l1l0l250l520l0.2.1l3l0
> ...



It's a Greek Swan dammit...


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> It's a Greek Swan dammit...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2011)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/6151063388/in/photostream]]
	
[/URL]


----------



## cybertect (Sep 15, 2011)

with thanks to David Hockney...




Shard Joiner by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Sep 16, 2011)

Thought I'd have another crack at a Joiner this evening with some better light and a little more deliberation.




Shard Joiner 2 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 16, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>



Ooooh! I was given a Ricoh Auto 35 the other day. Needs minor repair but is a little beauty


----------



## cybertect (Sep 16, 2011)

Bristol Zoo's _Wow! Gorillas_ have made a trip up to The Smoke for a week. They're stationed at More London by Tower Bridge.




Wow! Gorillas: The Forest Within by cybertect, on Flickr




Wow! Gorillas: Elvis by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## josef1878 (Sep 18, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Thought I'd have another crack at a Joiner this evening with some better light and a little more deliberation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep looking at that again and again. Excellent.  I'm new to this, how the fuck do you do that?


----------



## cybertect (Sep 18, 2011)

Take 46 photos, or as many as you feel necessary.

Stick 'em in Photoshop (I knocked them down to 1280px wide to keep the memory requirements down).

Arrange with Collage tool on a big canvas and tweak the stacking order and positioning of each one until happy.

E2a: you could do the same thing with real prints if you prefer.


----------



## josef1878 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be needing advice like yours in the near future. I'm starting from the bottom as of today!


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2011)

This is from the sewer of photographic kit - the build quality is diabolical 
The lens is really good


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2011)

Cine Sales Service Bombay India or Cinesales Corp. This is interesting  Is this really an Indian made version of the Russian Lubitel 166B ? That 40.5 is a Leica filter size so this must be top quality camera


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 18, 2011)

A similar shot to one I posted a few days ago


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 22, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No. It's September's catch-all photo thread.
> 
> I started these threads way back when, so - it's my rules.



Taking you at your word, then. 

Taken at the back end of November 1989, though only unleashed on the world today. Possibly of passing interest to Stanley... (it's this image I think of when reading his _Magical City_ tagline)




Granada Dusk, November 1989 by cybertect, on Flickr

and this possibly of passing interest to South Londoners... Tooting opposite Broadway tube in March 1990.




Chelsea Girl, Tooting 1990 by cybertect, on Flickr

You can't see at this resolution, but the fly posters on the left are announcing _Mandela free - is Apartheid ending? _and the _Tooting Anti Poll Tax Union_.


----------



## plurker (Sep 23, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Granada Dusk, November 1989 by cybertect, on Flickr


Damn, I don't have any pics from when I lived in Granada.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Urgh, gives me the fooking creeps, does that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2011)

cybertect said:


> ...
> 
> Granada Dusk, November 1989 by cybertect, on Flickr
> ...



I know the view very well. It's where I often chill with spliff and wine after a long day with music from the many jammers who congregate on the terrace in front of the long since closed Granada Eye camera obscura above.

It's also where some idiot tried to mug me putting a knife to my back whilst I was eating a schwarma  Tosser chose the wrong person.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2011)

If memory serves me well, it's in the Albaicin?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Urgh, gives me the fooking creeps, does that.



I think this guy was channelling the true essence of clownhood.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2011)

cybertect said:


> If memory serves me well, it's in the Albaicin?



Albycin Bajo - the lower part of the Albycin just before you get to Calle Elvira. Personally, I don't feel I've reached The Albycin until I've climbed to San Miguel Bajo a little farther uphill, but it's a fabulous spot to watch the sunset over contemporary Granada.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Albycin Bajo - the lower part of the Albycin just before you get to Calle Elvira.



That would figure from what I remember of my steps that day and the other photographs I have which were taken further up. I think I rested the camera on a wall or something as the light was going and I didn't have a tripod on me. Thanks.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2011)

Indian Summer


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2011)

Three pics taken on my journey to work this morning. One of those days when I was glad I had a camera with me 




Tooley Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Tower View by cybertect, on Flickr




Butlers Wharf, morning sunlight by cybertect, on Flickr


----------

